# Tractor Canopy



## Tater Salad (Jan 31, 2016)

Anyone buy one of those "Westendorf- Cool Cap" Tractor canopy for your utility tractor ??? Any Good ???


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

Sold a lot of them at the dealer I worked at. Really nice but a tendency to fade quickly. Hard plastic can crack if ya smack it too hard.


----------



## FCF (Apr 23, 2010)

Have had one for about 6 years, no problems with fading and it hasn't had any hard smacks.


----------



## Wethay (Jul 17, 2015)

luke strawwalker would be who I would talk to about sunshades. He has one visible in Tractor Videos: Something to help pass the dead of Winter by.


----------



## Tater Salad (Jan 31, 2016)

JD wants close to $700 installed ....Good grief ! Had a JD umbrella but wind took it and should land in Penn some time soon !!! Tractor stays in barn when not in use (fading cure "Stack"?) ....The fading was the concern.....I quit drinking years ago so a Smack shouldn't happen !!! hahaha!!!!!


----------



## Tater Salad (Jan 31, 2016)

FCF said:


> Have had one for about 6 years, no problems with fading and it hasn't had any hard smacks.


Stays in the barn ? or your work horse ? "Stack" is out 23 hrs a day...he don't count !


----------



## luke strawwalker (Jul 31, 2014)

Yep, I built a little light angle-iron frame to BOLT onto my ROPS and then put a kiddie swimming pool over it. I DID find out through experience they hold up better with a 1/4 inch plywood circle cut out to fit just inside the bottom of the pool bolted on top of the metal frame. The pool then is attached to this with a couple 1x4's with the ends cut rounded off that are screwed through the pool to the plywood underneath. Works great.

Leave it parked out in the sun, the plastic pools last about a year. Park it inside, they last a couple years. I've toyed with the idea of gluing two of them together one inside the other as well, but haven't tried it yet.

I got that idea from FARM SHOW magazine. When we bought our 5610S's, they had ROPS and wouldn't take the old "buggy top" umbrellas we used to use-- plus I didn't want to have to drill holes and mount brackets in the new fenders. I priced an aftermarket aluminum "topper" and found they cost about $900 bucks! Plus, the aluminum ones don't really shade you that well except at noon and a little before and after when the sun is directly overhead. The kiddie pools shade you most all the day, until the sun is low enough that it's not so hot anyway. I made mine so that when *I* was sitting in the tractor seat, I see JUST ABOVE the horizon. I have to lean forward to even see the top of the exhaust stack! When I'm working in the hay field in the 100 degree mid-summer Texas weather, I have to deal with sun in my eyes for about 30 minutes right before sunset. I can deal with that!

My nephew laughs at my little kiddie pools, and I poke fun at him about how he should add one to his open-station Case 1070. He can laugh all he wants-- I can bale hay and do other work in 100 degree heat and Texas scorching sun and come in not all sunburned to h3ll, and he came in last year in early spring spraying corn in cool Indiana sun roasted to a crisp. Kids...

Later! OL J R


----------



## Tater Salad (Jan 31, 2016)

Well.....I'm trying to imagine my entrance at the coffee shop when those knuckleheads see a swimming pool on my tractor ! BUT ....JD wants $700 for a canopy !!!!! and I'm the one runnin in the sun !!!!


----------



## luke strawwalker (Jul 31, 2014)

Tater Salad said:


> Well.....I'm trying to imagine my entrance at the coffee shop when those knuckleheads see a swimming pool on my tractor ! BUT ....JD wants $700 for a canopy !!!!! and I'm the one runnin in the sun !!!!


Meh... too much "coffee shop talk" and "beer joint talk" anyway. I don't pay any mind to it.

I can find a LOT better things to do with $700 bucks than spend it on something I can do better myself in a rainy afternoon's work and $50 bucks in materials (steel, plywood, and the pool)

Don't knock it til you've tried it! LOL

Later! OL J R


----------



## Tater Salad (Jan 31, 2016)

I'm with you....My coffee crew is ruthless...Example: I ordered little squeeze tractors with hay advertising and gave em out everywhere , I started receiving PIC's of my little tractors in the toilet , manure. you name it !! Brutal !!!! Back to canopies, This westerdorf looks good for $300...."Stack" says watch the fading , but my Tractors have a "house" so......But I also like the sun sometimes good for the soul and vitamin A&D


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

Luke, nice to see others "repurposing" things, have you patented your idea yet, before it gets stolen and put on 'Shark Tank'? :lol:


----------



## Tater Salad (Jan 31, 2016)

I have one of those for my dog....I just put it on the umbrella frame....Not bad man, paint it JD yellow , your right though, 2 maybe 3 glued together....got MY wheels turnin now !!


----------



## FCF (Apr 23, 2010)

Tater Salad said:


> Stays in the barn ? or your work horse ? "Stack" is out 23 hrs a day...he don't count !


Well neither of your questions could be answered "yes". It is on a NH TC29D. That tractor did all of our tedding until last year and all of the raking until we got a rotary rake about 4 years ago. It also does a large portion of our lawn mowing until this year and all small loader work, don't have a skidsteer. However when not being used it is not setting outside.


----------



## luke strawwalker (Jul 31, 2014)

r82230 said:


> Luke, nice to see others "repurposing" things, have you patented your idea yet, before it gets stolen and put on 'Shark Tank'? :lol:


I give credit where credit's due... I got the idea from Farm Show magazine-- someone else originated it. I just copied it with my own little twist.

Best farm magazine published, bar none.

Later! OL J R


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog (Mar 31, 2011)

Good, bad or indifferent, with no adult beverages consumed, trees have been known to land on canopies! 

Ask me how I know ---


----------



## glasswrongsize (Sep 15, 2015)

Shetland Sheepdog said:


> Good, bad or indifferent, with no adult beverages consumed, trees have been known to land on canopies!
> 
> Ask me how I know ---


No photos for "The Wall" ???

73, Mark


----------



## Tater Salad (Jan 31, 2016)

Shetland Sheepdog said:


> Good, bad or indifferent, with no adult beverages consumed, trees have been known to land on canopies!
> 
> Ask me how I know ---


HAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## broadriverhay (Jun 13, 2014)

Anyone bought a ROPS and canopy from Saginaw County Tractor for a JD .


----------

